# البترول والمواد البيتروكيميائية (كتاب غني بالصور والجداول )



## مهند الكاطع (10 مارس 2006)

أخواني في ملتقى المهندسين : هذا الجزء الأول من كتاب تم أعداده من الشبكة العنكبوتية وتنسيقه بشكل ملف Pdf حتر يتمكن الجميع من تحميله وطباعته ، وهو مفيد جداً لأخصائين الهندسة الكيميائية وللطلبة عموماً وغني بالصور والجداول ، وسأقوم برفع باقي الأجزاء إلى المنتدى فور أتمامها وتقبلوا تحياتي .


----------



## عبود20 (10 يوليو 2006)

[frame="11 70"]مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور[/frame]


----------



## عبدالله مناصرة (10 يوليو 2006)

مشكوررررررررر يا اخي الكريم على ما قدمته


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (10 يوليو 2006)

*شكراا*

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## SALEH84 (11 يوليو 2006)

مشكور يا كاطع وننتظر التكملة في اقرب وقت


----------



## مهند الكاطع (12 يوليو 2006)

*الجزء الثاني من الكتاب*

أخواني الكرام هذا هو الجزء الثاني من الكتاب أسأل الله الفائدة للجميع .


----------



## haadi (12 يوليو 2006)

الأخ المهندس مهند الكاطع مشكووووووووووووووور على العمل الرائع


----------



## hamodi09 (14 يوليو 2006)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهند الكاطع (15 يوليو 2006)

*الجزء الثالث*

هذا هو الجزء الثالث من الكتاب الألكتروني ، وأود الأشارة أن كل ماجاء فيه موجود على موسوعة مقاتل على الأنترنت لكنني قمت بأعداده على شكل كتاب مرفق بالصور حتى تسهل طباعته والأستفادة من محتواه . لاتنسونا من خالص دعائكم.


----------



## سندريلا (15 يوليو 2006)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## م ب (21 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا يا أخ مهند


----------



## مهند الكاطع (21 يوليو 2006)

لا شكر على واجب


----------



## مهند عبد المهدي (8 أكتوبر 2009)

_thanks for this information_


----------



## hassankyo2007 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

thanks
.....


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع
شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع
شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع
شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع




على عدد الاجزاء



*​


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (8 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## qazasq2002 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم بارك الله فيك شكرا علي المجهود الكبير والعمل المتميز والاعداد الممتاز
واتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## noor_2002 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين ونتمنى مواضيع قويه مثل هذه المعلومات المطروحه


----------



## hnoon (10 أكتوبر 2009)

انجاز رائع 

يسلمو ايديك


----------



## صلاح صالح مهدي (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكر*

ممنون.ممنون.وشكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## haleemart (21 ديسمبر 2009)

ألف شكر على هذا العطاء الزاخر


----------



## 224850 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

يسملك الله


----------



## مجدى111 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك*

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hesham20005 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## ابوفاطمه. (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا علي الكتاب الرااااااااااااااااائع جدا
يا مهند


----------



## en_shaabi (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووور أخ مهند الكاظع.....مجهود تشكر عليه ...نتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## علي_حمود (25 ديسمبر 2009)

قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلممن لم يشكر الناس لم يشكر الله) 
شكرا لك اخي


----------



## ALYAA ALY 92 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## المهندس الديراوي (2 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااا لك ياأخ كاطع على هذه اللمسات العلمية الجميلة ونسأل الله أن نسير على هذا المنهج في نشر العلم والتعاون في بلادنا العربية


----------



## khalid elnaji (2 أغسطس 2010)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا" جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزيلا"
متعـــــــــــــــــــــــك الـــــــــــــلــــــــــــــه بالصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــحه والعافـــــــــــــــــــــــــــيه


----------



## chem-man (3 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mimfarahat (3 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود رائع أخي الكريم - بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## المحفز (3 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي


----------



## afogadro (4 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور جدا جدا


----------



## الهندي30 (25 يناير 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووووور على العمل الرائع*


----------



## ZAHR (27 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور
يالكاطع







thanks


----------



## الهندي30 (8 مارس 2011)

*شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع*


----------



## اكرم4 (19 مارس 2011)

م -مهند ماشاء الله تسلم ايدك جدا راااائع وواااضح


----------



## غريب الاحزان (20 مارس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## Abdullah Alhajri (21 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## nokiarody (27 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير جزاء*


----------



## سمير عمار (13 أبريل 2012)

شكراً ونتمنى المزيد والمزيد 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## مازن81 (19 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## م محمد عبيد (23 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر على المجهود الجميل .. انصح الجميع بقراءته


----------



## deler22 (8 مايو 2012)

الف شكر لك على الكتاب القيم و جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## الفيضة5050 (30 مايو 2012)

كيف معرفة البريد الاكترونى للاخ مهند الكاظم


----------



## deler22 (30 مايو 2012)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
و على المجهود
بارك الله فيك
لا تحرمنا من جديدك
​


----------



## wks316 (5 يوليو 2012)

مشكوررررررررر يا اخي الكريم


----------



## حميةرام (11 أغسطس 2012)

شكراااااا لك يا أخيييييييي


----------



## فلك نوح (17 أغسطس 2012)

مشكورجدا


----------



## wks316 (19 أغسطس 2012)

بوركت وجزيت خيرا


----------



## الغالب بالله (29 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## hamza_al (8 يناير 2014)

باركك الله فيك


----------



## p eng ahmed (17 أغسطس 2014)

Ddddddddddddddd


----------



## nadmondo (30 ديسمبر 2014)

الف شكر


----------



## سعد125 (20 أبريل 2015)

شكرا مجهود كبير


----------



## moayed essam (13 يونيو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا لك باش مهندس على جهودك في تجميع الكتاب ....
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## mohamed sigma (6 أكتوبر 2015)

جواك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## شوقي شحرة (4 ديسمبر 2015)

يسلموووووووو حبيبي


----------



## ابراهيم حسن التوبي (25 أغسطس 2016)

احسنت اخوي جزاك سبحانه كل خير
زكاة العلم تعليمه


----------



## imane chekalil (23 يناير 2017)

شكراً جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## أبونوافل (26 يونيو 2019)

الله يبارك فيك


----------

